# Fear of the Walking Season 2



## GHook93

The rating were reported as very high so all the threats of people to skip it didn't happen.

I was mixed on it. I don't thought it was cool to see the breakdown of the city in the background. The boat scene with the walkers in the water was cool. Salazar and Strand have established themselves as a cool characters. I like both. Nick also isn't half bad of a character. I like the suspense they showed with Alicia talking to you the guy on radio. You could see where that was going to lead from a mile away.

What I didn't like. I still can't stand the core characters: Travis and Madison blow as characters. I hope the show shocks everyone and kills one of them off aka Lori in the Walking Dead. Chris is the most annoying character on the show. He is worst than a young Carl. Alicia is hot and I liked her character on 100, but in a zombie apocalypse world she is worried about finding a new bf? Come on. 

Ofelia kind of is an annoying character also. I think they should slim down the herd. Ax Travis, Chris and Ofelia. Focus are the rest.


----------



## TNHarley

Nick is my favorite. Perhaps because of the quick evolution of the character. He is becoming increasingly valuable.
Overall, I enjoyed the episode. Cant wait for next week.


----------



## Hugo Furst

plan to watch in an hour or so


----------



## PredFan

I have been watching from the beginning. I like that it shows how civilization falls. I have a feeling that as soon as that is done, I'm going to get tired of it. I'm already tired of TWD.


----------



## PredFan

I really have no attachment to any of the characters except that I've been calling for that idiot teen girl to get killed. Can't stand her.

Did anyone notice that no main character died in season one? I wonder if this show will kill off any characters.


----------



## TNHarley

PredFan said:


> I really have no attachment to any of the characters except that I've been calling for that idiot teen girl to get killed. Can't stand her.
> 
> Did anyone notice that no main character died in season one? I wonder if this show will kill off any characters.


The kids mom did. Using "main character" would be debatable though..


----------



## GHook93

PredFan said:


> I really have no attachment to any of the characters except that I've been calling for that idiot teen girl to get killed. Can't stand her.
> 
> Did anyone notice that no main character died in season one? I wonder if this show will kill off any characters.


They killed Chris's mom.


----------



## Gracie

Ratings were very high, eh? Not from what I saw all over the net. It sucks. I doubt if I put more time into it. The characters are just not likable enough.


----------



## PredFan

TNHarley said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no attachment to any of the characters except that I've been calling for that idiot teen girl to get killed. Can't stand her.
> 
> Did anyone notice that no main character died in season one? I wonder if this show will kill off any characters.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids mom did. Using "main character" would be debatable though..
Click to expand...

Oops, I stand corrected.


----------



## GHook93

Fluff episode. But t made zero sense.

They made it like the island was vastly more dangerous then the open season. Nothing could be more further than the truth. First, the walkers coming to the shore were ones that washed up there. You would never see a large swam of walkers under these circumstances. Any walker incursions would be manageable. Second, they had fencing put up to stop the dozen or so walkers at anytime. They could easily reinforce the fence over time. They have a water supply, electricity, growing their own food, they have the ocean to fish from, they had a whole abandoned town to raid for supplies and they had a young boy toy for Alicia to procreate with (anything to keep her from screwing over, no pun intended, the rest of the survivors).

All and all the only character that gets better is Salazar. The rest of the character, esp Travis and Madison continue to suck!

The boat is a death trap: 1. A boat runs on fuel and a boat of that size requires a lot of fuel. They will run out very soon with no refueling sources. More than likely they will get stranded at sea. 2. Yes,  they have a desalinization system, but that requires power. When the fuel runs out so will their water supply. 3. They have to have limited food supplies. What happens when the fish don't bite. It happens to the best of fisherman.


----------



## GHook93

‘Fear the Walking Dead’ Renewed for Season 3 on AMC

Already renews for. 16 episode 3rd season.

People seem to had the characters on the show, but it's getting pulled forward off the coattails of the walking dead.d.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PredFan said:


> I have been watching from the beginning. I like that it shows how civilization falls. I have a feeling that as soon as that is done, I'm going to get tired of it. I'm already tired of TWD.



TWD has been recycling the same storyline for about 4 years now.  

1. discover a new group 

2.  think they're okay

3.  they aren't

rinse and repeat.


----------



## ZackB

I have been totally sucked into The Walking Dead soap opera. I hate myself for it, but there you go. I have watched Season 1 of the spin off but was unimpressed. I have no interest in season 2. I think that the main reason for this is the characters; I don't give a fuck what happens to them. The only interesting character is the drug addicted teenage son of the school teacher. Everyone else can go get fucked as far as I am concerned. 

I already got sucked into TWD and its misery and doom. Why in the world would I let myself get sucked into a more shitty version of the same thing? I am sure that I will think of a good answer to this after I watch tonight's episode!


----------



## TNHarley

TNHarley said:


> Nick is my favorite. *Perhaps because of the quick evolution of the character. He is becoming increasingly valuable.*
> Overall, I enjoyed the episode. Cant wait for next week.


 Told you guys


----------



## GHook93

I really hate this show, but for some reason I tune in. 

Once again the weak cast shows how unlikeable they are. I will admit Nic is becoming more likable but the rest are god awful. Madison again was the worst. If you don't see the missing person then don't mention he is missing. Imagine if he was hiding and waiting to strike? You just blew is cover.

Of course PC TV has to add the gay character. Can't for once there not be this PC inclusion. People don't get shocked by it anymore. When Strand was at the bar with the guy and then helped him back to his room. I said OK Strand is the PC gay character.


----------



## Pop23

Two dudes kiss?

Loved the show, won't watch it now

Just a couple weeks ago the Wifes favorite show "Once Upon A Time" had a two women kiss. She won't watch it any longer. And they were FAIRY TALE CHARACTERS 

they can't even leave fairy tales alone.


----------



## GHook93

Pop23 said:


> Two dudes kiss?
> 
> Loved the show, won't watch it now
> 
> Just a couple weeks ago the Wifes favorite show "Once Upon A Time" had a two women kiss. She won't watch it any longer. And they were FAIRY TALE CHARACTERS
> 
> they can't even leave fairy tales alone.



I think that is a pretty bad reason to discontinue watching a show. But it does annoy me that ever show has to have the gay character!


----------



## Pop23

GHook93 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two dudes kiss?
> 
> Loved the show, won't watch it now
> 
> Just a couple weeks ago the Wifes favorite show "Once Upon A Time" had a two women kiss. She won't watch it any longer. And they were FAIRY TALE CHARACTERS
> 
> they can't even leave fairy tales alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is a pretty bad reason to discontinue watching a show. But it does annoy me that ever show has to have the gay character!
Click to expand...


We are tired of it. 

Even House Hunters international seems that 30% of the shows are gays!

Nope, once they started making fairy tale characters gay, I'm outta there!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I am very close to calling it quits on this show.
So far in season two it has been nothing but fluff episodes. 
Finally in the last episode at least a few interesting things happened. I am not confident they will keep that up.
In comparison to TWD - it fails on every level. Judging merely on it's own merits - it fits right in with the weak "gray" quality of most drama TV.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The gratuitous gay relationship in show after show is getting old, if that is indeed what this latest one in Fear amounts to.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> I am very close to calling it quits on this show.
> So far in season two it has been nothing but fluff episodes.
> Finally in the last episode at least a few interesting things happened. I am not confident they will keep that up.
> In comparison to TWD - it fails on every level. Judging merely on it's own merits - it fits right in with the weak "gray" quality of most drama TV.



I agree. I have been very unimpressed from the beginning. However, since I still enjoy the walking dead, I get sucked into walking this disgrace each week!


----------



## GHook93

NYcarbineer said:


> The gratuitous gay relationship in show after show is getting old, if that is indeed what this latest one in Fear amounts to.



That is interesting coming from you. Might be the only bipartisan stance you have taken. Bravo


----------



## GHook93

Another horrible episode, so I FINALLY took this horrible show off the DVR.

Madison is such an annoying character. Nick is far smarter than her and she makes beyond stupid moves. She is not strong she is arrogant. Nick needs to go on missions and he would have been much better suited for the transfer.

Poor writing. First, we are led to believe a small handful of pirates can ransack yachts? No way. Second these smart pirates would have seen something like what they did coming. Third you are telling me Travis could have knocked out that big guy so easily with his hands behind his back. Come on. Lastly you have the annoying Madison. You brought a guns are you going to use it. She didn't even pull the gun.

Chris unilateral decides to murder the kid because he couldn't take his jabbering? Stupid and predictable. Chris is such a horrible character. 

The Chinese woman reappears, how nice predictably convenient and she wants revenge. 

Honestly this show should listen to the fans and have a massacre. Have it end with Nick, Alicia and Salazar surviving. Kill of Travis, Madisan, Chris, Ofelia and Chris! Have a few core characters and start over with ones people can root for!

I gave this show a season and a half longer than I should have.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> Another horrible episode, so I FINALLY took this horrible show off the DVR.
> 
> Madison is such an annoying character. Nick is far smarter than her and she makes beyond stupid moves. She is not strong she is arrogant. Nick needs to go on missions and he would have been much better suited for the transfer.
> 
> Poor writing. First, we are led to believe a small handful of pirates can ransack yachts? No way. Second these smart pirates would have seen something like what they did coming. Third you are telling me Travis could have knocked out that big guy so easily with his hands behind his back. Come on. Lastly you have the annoying Madison. You brought a guns are you going to use it. She didn't even pull the gun.
> 
> Chris unilateral decides to murder the kid because he couldn't take his jabbering? Stupid and predictable. Chris is such a horrible character.
> 
> The Chinese woman reappears, how nice predictably convenient and she wants revenge.
> 
> Honestly this show should listen to the fans and have a massacre. Have it end with Nick, Alicia and Salazar surviving. Kill of Travis, Madisan, Chris, Ofelia and Chris! Have a few core characters and start over with ones people can root for!
> 
> I gave this show a season and a half longer than I should have.



Too funny....I looked for this thread to say the very same thing....I am also done with the show.
The final straw to me was when they exchanged hostages at the dock. I just can't suspend reality to the degree that I can believe that the now zombie brother could kill two of the guys - and they just stand there and take it like they can't move. 
Then there is the scene where the daughter jumps off the ship into the water...in scenes before that ship was VERY high off the water..buy when they show the scene of her jumping - the distance is less than half what it would have been.
You could probably list at least 10 dumb writing examples per episode.
It sucks...and I am done with it.


----------



## Paulie

People are expecting too much out of this because of the original series. Civilization is just starting to fall and people haven't all dug in yet. I don't think you can really expect it to move any faster without it seeming rushed just for the sake of it. The point of this show is to show you how civilization fell once the outbreak occurred. God damn you people are some non attention span having, greedy mother fuckers


----------



## Paulie

iamwhatiseem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another horrible episode, so I FINALLY took this horrible show off the DVR.
> 
> Madison is such an annoying character. Nick is far smarter than her and she makes beyond stupid moves. She is not strong she is arrogant. Nick needs to go on missions and he would have been much better suited for the transfer.
> 
> Poor writing. First, we are led to believe a small handful of pirates can ransack yachts? No way. Second these smart pirates would have seen something like what they did coming. Third you are telling me Travis could have knocked out that big guy so easily with his hands behind his back. Come on. Lastly you have the annoying Madison. You brought a guns are you going to use it. She didn't even pull the gun.
> 
> Chris unilateral decides to murder the kid because he couldn't take his jabbering? Stupid and predictable. Chris is such a horrible character.
> 
> The Chinese woman reappears, how nice predictably convenient and she wants revenge.
> 
> Honestly this show should listen to the fans and have a massacre. Have it end with Nick, Alicia and Salazar surviving. Kill of Travis, Madisan, Chris, Ofelia and Chris! Have a few core characters and start over with ones people can root for!
> 
> I gave this show a season and a half longer than I should have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny....I looked for this thread to say the very same thing....I am also done with the show.
> The final straw to me was when they exchanged hostages at the dock. I just can't suspend reality to the degree that I can believe that the now zombie brother could kill two of the guys - and they just stand there and take it like they can't move.
> Then there is the scene where the daughter jumps off the ship into the water...in scenes before that ship was VERY high off the water..buy when they show the scene of her jumping - the distance is less than half what it would have been.
> You could probably list at least 10 dumb writing examples per episode.
> It sucks...and I am done with it.
Click to expand...

its a show about how people clinically die but then reanimate back to life as zombies... A biologically impossible occurance... Disbelief is already being extremely suspended as it is to even be able watch such a show to begin with. 

I'll give you that about the swap scene though. I thought it was kind of ridiculous that all the sudden when they're approaching for the swap the brother zombie isn't growling anymore, which obviously would've blown their cover prematurely


----------



## NYcarbineer

An odd thought occurred to me yesterday.  They call the zombies the 'walkers', some called them the 'biters',

how come nobody on the shows just calls them 'zombies'?  think about it.


----------



## ZackB

I watched last week's episode last night. There were only 2 scenes with zombies. One of them caged up (remember Herschal's barn) and one of actual zombie killing. Then there was a homosexual thing going on, and the remainder was lame soap opera crap. 

I have not watched this thing since the pilot and first couple episodes after that. I am still not impressed.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I'm sticking with my prediction that the last episode of TWD will be Rick waking up in the original hospital he was in, 
and realizing that it was all a dream.


----------



## GHook93

NYcarbineer said:


> I'm sticking with my prediction that the last episode of TWD will be Rick waking up in the original hospital he was in,
> and realizing that it was all a dream.



They have already stated they are not going to do that.

That would go down as the worst ending in TV history


----------



## NYcarbineer

GHook93 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with my prediction that the last episode of TWD will be Rick waking up in the original hospital he was in,
> and realizing that it was all a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have already stated they are not going to do that.
> 
> That would go down as the worst ending in TV history
Click to expand...


I'm to the point on that show where I'd just be happy if Darrell would get a haircut.  

btw, I know it's science fiction, but crossbows don't function like that.  with the power of a crossbow those shots into the walkers would be through and through and off into the weeds on almost every shot.


----------



## Gracie

That is TWD. This is FEAR the walking dead. Two completely different set of characters.

Meanwhile....FEAR the walking dead sucks. I'm done with it.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> That is TWD. This is FEAR the walking dead. Two completely different set of characters.
> 
> Meanwhile....FEAR the walking dead sucks. I'm done with it.


Yep god awful and they just killed off the only semi decent character.


----------



## Gracie

If you are talking about Daniel...yes.

The rest just suck. Awful show. Which is great cuz now it frees up my sunday nights. 
I will patiently await the return of TWD.


----------



## NYcarbineer

GHook93 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with my prediction that the last episode of TWD will be Rick waking up in the original hospital he was in,
> and realizing that it was all a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have already stated they are not going to do that.
> 
> That would go down as the worst ending in TV history
Click to expand...


I wonder if they're going to eventually merge TWD and Fear of TWD, as in, the two groups meet up?


----------



## Gracie

I sure the hope fuck not. And if they do, I hope Rick's group wipes them all out. Well, except Daniel.


----------



## GHook93

NYcarbineer said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking with my prediction that the last episode of TWD will be Rick waking up in the original hospital he was in,
> and realizing that it was all a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have already stated they are not going to do that.
> 
> That would go down as the worst ending in TV history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if they're going to eventually merge TWD and Fear of TWD, as in, the two groups meet up?
Click to expand...

FTWD will be cancelled by then


----------



## GHook93

You know the characters suck, when you are rooting for the walkers to get them. 

Another bad episode in which these supposed survivors do one stupid thing after another.

1. You leave a large boat in the harbor in Mexico and it will get stolen. First why would anyone think going tonMexico is a good idea is beyond me.

2. Going to a hotel in which you know is going to be crawling with walkers is just plain stupid. They are going into there with no weapons and they don't even case the joint. Then they split up. Once the daughter is aware that most of the rooms are crawling with walkers, she decide fuck warning my mom and the fag, I need a shower! Again fucking stupid.

3. Your running low on gas, have no food or water and supposed harden survivors idea is to get piss drunk and make a ton of noise attracting dozens upon dozens of walkers. How did these assholes make it this far.

3. How stupid is the writing that leads us to believe a bar can hold back the walkers. Even walkers should be able to get over it.

4. Then the druggie decides to steal some snacks from the cartel and we are lead to believe he can talk his way of it. No way! They know the girl came to them because she is desperate for water. They would have killed Nick and waited for her to come back for more water. How dumb to the writers think the audience is. I was hoping Nick got off'ed and he is the only semi-decent character


I hope the writers are kill of someone. I hope it is Madison. What a shocker that would be. However I don't think people would mourn like they would when a character get off'ed on TWD. I think they would cheer. Please at least knock off the fag. Even though the daughter is hot, I wouldn't mind seeing her get off'ed.


Note: this week was once again horrible (The show has been horrible from the being) and it didn't include it's 2 worse characters: Chris and Travis. The next episode will probably be all about those 2, so expect another stinker


Yes I watch the show because I miss TWD, but this one better get better soon because it has be horrendous in a season and a half!


----------



## Pop23

GHook93 said:


> You know the characters suck, when you are rooting for the walkers to get them.
> 
> Another bad episode in which these supposed survivors do one stupid thing after another.
> 
> 1. You leave a large boat in the harbor in Mexico and it will get stolen. First why would anyone think going tonMexico is a good idea is beyond me.
> 
> 2. Going to a hotel in which you know is going to be crawling with walkers is just plain stupid. They are going into there with no weapons and they don't even case the joint. Then they split up. Once the daughter is aware that most of the rooms are crawling with walkers, she decide fuck warning my mom and the fag, I need a shower! Again fucking stupid.
> 
> 3. Your running low on gas, have no food or water and supposed harden survivors idea is to get piss drunk and make a ton of noise attracting dozens upon dozens of walkers. How did these assholes make it this far.
> 
> 3. How stupid is the writing that leads us to believe a bar can hold back the walkers. Even walkers should be able to get over it.
> 
> 4. Then the druggie decides to steal some snacks from the cartel and we are lead to believe he can talk his way of it. No way! They know the girl came to them because she is desperate for water. They would have killed Nick and waited for her to come back for more water. How dumb to the writers think the audience is. I was hoping Nick got off'ed and he is the only semi-decent character
> 
> 
> I hope the writers are kill of someone. I hope it is Madison. What a shocker that would be. However I don't think people would mourn like they would when a character get off'ed on TWD. I think they would cheer. Please at least knock off the fag. Even though the daughter is hot, I wouldn't mind seeing her get off'ed.
> 
> 
> Note: this week was once again horrible (The show has been horrible from the being) and it didn't include it's 2 worse characters: Chris and Travis. The next episode will probably be all about those 2, so expect another stinker
> 
> 
> Yes I watch the show because I miss TWD, but this one better get better soon because it has be horrendous in a season and a half!



Could not agree more. 

This show had great potential until they thought they should make it up as they went along. 

Very poor execution.


----------



## GHook93

Pop23 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the characters suck, when you are rooting for the walkers to get them.
> 
> Another bad episode in which these supposed survivors do one stupid thing after another.
> 
> 1. You leave a large boat in the harbor in Mexico and it will get stolen. First why would anyone think going tonMexico is a good idea is beyond me.
> 
> 2. Going to a hotel in which you know is going to be crawling with walkers is just plain stupid. They are going into there with no weapons and they don't even case the joint. Then they split up. Once the daughter is aware that most of the rooms are crawling with walkers, she decide fuck warning my mom and the fag, I need a shower! Again fucking stupid.
> 
> 3. Your running low on gas, have no food or water and supposed harden survivors idea is to get piss drunk and make a ton of noise attracting dozens upon dozens of walkers. How did these assholes make it this far.
> 
> 3. How stupid is the writing that leads us to believe a bar can hold back the walkers. Even walkers should be able to get over it.
> 
> 4. Then the druggie decides to steal some snacks from the cartel and we are lead to believe he can talk his way of it. No way! They know the girl came to them because she is desperate for water. They would have killed Nick and waited for her to come back for more water. How dumb to the writers think the audience is. I was hoping Nick got off'ed and he is the only semi-decent character
> 
> 
> I hope the writers are kill of someone. I hope it is Madison. What a shocker that would be. However I don't think people would mourn like they would when a character get off'ed on TWD. I think they would cheer. Please at least knock off the fag. Even though the daughter is hot, I wouldn't mind seeing her get off'ed.
> 
> 
> Note: this week was once again horrible (The show has been horrible from the being) and it didn't include it's 2 worse characters: Chris and Travis. The next episode will probably be all about those 2, so expect another stinker
> 
> 
> Yes I watch the show because I miss TWD, but this one better get better soon because it has be horrendous in a season and a half!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not agree more.
> 
> This show had great potential until they thought they should make it up as they went along.
> 
> Very poor execution.
Click to expand...


I hate all the characters, the writing is terrible and the show as a whole blows. For some reason I can't stop watching


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> You know the characters suck, when you are rooting for the walkers to get them.
> 
> Another bad episode in which these supposed survivors do one stupid thing after another.
> 
> 1. You leave a large boat in the harbor in Mexico and it will get stolen. First why would anyone think going tonMexico is a good idea is beyond me.
> 
> 2. Going to a hotel in which you know is going to be crawling with walkers is just plain stupid. They are going into there with no weapons and they don't even case the joint. Then they split up. Once the daughter is aware that most of the rooms are crawling with walkers, she decide fuck warning my mom and the fag, I need a shower! Again fucking stupid.
> 
> 3. Your running low on gas, have no food or water and supposed harden survivors idea is to get piss drunk and make a ton of noise attracting dozens upon dozens of walkers. How did these assholes make it this far.
> 
> 3. How stupid is the writing that leads us to believe a bar can hold back the walkers. Even walkers should be able to get over it.
> 
> 4. Then the druggie decides to steal some snacks from the cartel and we are lead to believe he can talk his way of it. No way! They know the girl came to them because she is desperate for water. They would have killed Nick and waited for her to come back for more water. How dumb to the writers think the audience is. I was hoping Nick got off'ed and he is the only semi-decent character
> 
> 
> I hope the writers are kill of someone. I hope it is Madison. What a shocker that would be. However I don't think people would mourn like they would when a character get off'ed on TWD. I think they would cheer. Please at least knock off the fag. Even though the daughter is hot, I wouldn't mind seeing her get off'ed.
> 
> 
> Note: this week was once again horrible (The show has been horrible from the being) and it didn't include it's 2 worse characters: Chris and Travis. The next episode will probably be all about those 2, so expect another stinker
> 
> 
> Yes I watch the show because I miss TWD, but this one better get better soon because it has be horrendous in a season and a half!



1.  Stolen by who?  At this point there are only so many people alive.

2.  They don't know it's crawling with walkers.  They are still getting used to the idea of the zombie apocalypse.  Plus, they've been on the water for quite a while, so they have even less exposure to conditions than they otherwise would have.
The daughter finds out that someone marked the rooms that have walkers.  She assumes that it is safe because there are no walkers roaming the halls.  That wasn't the problem.  The problem was that, apparently, the walkers could have walked over the balconies at any time but, for some reason, never did.  I guess the point is supposed to be that they are the first people at the hotel since everyone died.

3.  Walkers can't climb.  Have they ever, in the history of the two shows, climbed anything?  We're talking about creatures that impale themselves rather than step around things.    Besides, it may be that some of the walkers will end up basically falling over the top of the bar.

4.  They were going to kill Nick, but he had leverage with the drugs the leader's sister needs.  It wasn't great writing for that sequence.

It's not nearly as good as TWD, but I think it's watchable.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the characters suck, when you are rooting for the walkers to get them.
> 
> Another bad episode in which these supposed survivors do one stupid thing after another.
> 
> 1. You leave a large boat in the harbor in Mexico and it will get stolen. First why would anyone think going tonMexico is a good idea is beyond me.
> 
> 2. Going to a hotel in which you know is going to be crawling with walkers is just plain stupid. They are going into there with no weapons and they don't even case the joint. Then they split up. Once the daughter is aware that most of the rooms are crawling with walkers, she decide fuck warning my mom and the fag, I need a shower! Again fucking stupid.
> 
> 3. Your running low on gas, have no food or water and supposed harden survivors idea is to get piss drunk and make a ton of noise attracting dozens upon dozens of walkers. How did these assholes make it this far.
> 
> 3. How stupid is the writing that leads us to believe a bar can hold back the walkers. Even walkers should be able to get over it.
> 
> 4. Then the druggie decides to steal some snacks from the cartel and we are lead to believe he can talk his way of it. No way! They know the girl came to them because she is desperate for water. They would have killed Nick and waited for her to come back for more water. How dumb to the writers think the audience is. I was hoping Nick got off'ed and he is the only semi-decent character
> 
> 
> I hope the writers are kill of someone. I hope it is Madison. What a shocker that would be. However I don't think people would mourn like they would when a character get off'ed on TWD. I think they would cheer. Please at least knock off the fag. Even though the daughter is hot, I wouldn't mind seeing her get off'ed.
> 
> 
> Note: this week was once again horrible (The show has been horrible from the being) and it didn't include it's 2 worse characters: Chris and Travis. The next episode will probably be all about those 2, so expect another stinker
> 
> 
> Yes I watch the show because I miss TWD, but this one better get better soon because it has be horrendous in a season and a half!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Stolen by who?  At this point there are only so many people alive.
> 
> 2.  They don't know it's crawling with walkers.  They are still getting used to the idea of the zombie apocalypse.  Plus, they've been on the water for quite a while, so they have even less exposure to conditions than they otherwise would have.
> The daughter finds out that someone marked the rooms that have walkers.  She assumes that it is safe because there are no walkers roaming the halls.  That wasn't the problem.  The problem was that, apparently, the walkers could have walked over the balconies at any time but, for some reason, never did.  I guess the point is supposed to be that they are the first people at the hotel since everyone died.
> 
> 3.  Walkers can't climb.  Have they ever, in the history of the two shows, climbed anything?  We're talking about creatures that impale themselves rather than step around things.    Besides, it may be that some of the walkers will end up basically falling over the top of the bar.
> 
> 4.  They were going to kill Nick, but he had leverage with the drugs the leader's sister needs.  It wasn't great writing for that sequence.
> 
> It's not nearly as good as TWD, but I think it's watchable.
Click to expand...


1. Anyone still alive with a small boat
2. Exactly they didn't know it was crawling. Even semi-smart people would check the place out before drink and making a ton of noise.
3. They have always been able to get over smaller objects like a table. They usually stumble over it.
4. The leverage was a mirage. They could have easily taken both of them back to their camp and demanded the drugs for both of them.

Nick is really the only semi-decent character and I put his likability around Carl's.


----------



## Paulie

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know the characters suck, when you are rooting for the walkers to get them.
> 
> Another bad episode in which these supposed survivors do one stupid thing after another.
> 
> 1. You leave a large boat in the harbor in Mexico and it will get stolen. First why would anyone think going tonMexico is a good idea is beyond me.
> 
> 2. Going to a hotel in which you know is going to be crawling with walkers is just plain stupid. They are going into there with no weapons and they don't even case the joint. Then they split up. Once the daughter is aware that most of the rooms are crawling with walkers, she decide fuck warning my mom and the fag, I need a shower! Again fucking stupid.
> 
> 3. Your running low on gas, have no food or water and supposed harden survivors idea is to get piss drunk and make a ton of noise attracting dozens upon dozens of walkers. How did these assholes make it this far.
> 
> 3. How stupid is the writing that leads us to believe a bar can hold back the walkers. Even walkers should be able to get over it.
> 
> 4. Then the druggie decides to steal some snacks from the cartel and we are lead to believe he can talk his way of it. No way! They know the girl came to them because she is desperate for water. They would have killed Nick and waited for her to come back for more water. How dumb to the writers think the audience is. I was hoping Nick got off'ed and he is the only semi-decent character
> 
> 
> I hope the writers are kill of someone. I hope it is Madison. What a shocker that would be. However I don't think people would mourn like they would when a character get off'ed on TWD. I think they would cheer. Please at least knock off the fag. Even though the daughter is hot, I wouldn't mind seeing her get off'ed.
> 
> 
> Note: this week was once again horrible (The show has been horrible from the being) and it didn't include it's 2 worse characters: Chris and Travis. The next episode will probably be all about those 2, so expect another stinker
> 
> 
> Yes I watch the show because I miss TWD, but this one better get better soon because it has be horrendous in a season and a half!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Stolen by who?  At this point there are only so many people alive.
> 
> 2.  They don't know it's crawling with walkers.  They are still getting used to the idea of the zombie apocalypse.  Plus, they've been on the water for quite a while, so they have even less exposure to conditions than they otherwise would have.
> The daughter finds out that someone marked the rooms that have walkers.  She assumes that it is safe because there are no walkers roaming the halls.  That wasn't the problem.  The problem was that, apparently, the walkers could have walked over the balconies at any time but, for some reason, never did.  I guess the point is supposed to be that they are the first people at the hotel since everyone died.
> 
> 3.  Walkers can't climb.  Have they ever, in the history of the two shows, climbed anything?  We're talking about creatures that impale themselves rather than step around things.    Besides, it may be that some of the walkers will end up basically falling over the top of the bar.
> 
> 4.  They were going to kill Nick, but he had leverage with the drugs the leader's sister needs.  It wasn't great writing for that sequence.
> 
> It's not nearly as good as TWD, but I think it's watchable.
Click to expand...

Early on in the the show in the original there was a walker that climbed over a fence


----------



## Paulie

I think it was the first episode actually. And one also used a rock to break glass.


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> I think it was the first episode actually. And one also used a rock to break glass.



I definitely don't remember any walkers using tools.

I did just see someone comment about it on another site, though.  The only explanation other than bad writing I can think of offhand is that perhaps at first zombies retain some small amount of intelligence which fades the longer they are undead.


----------



## GHook93

I think last episode was one of the better episodes of the show. Nice suspense with Alicia. I thought it was cool how they tricked the walkers into the rooms.

I like the hotel back story.

I believe the white college kids that Chris befriends are like those guys from WD season 2 that Herschel, Rick and Glenn met in the bar and then they captured one.

They see the world as one without rules. They can rape, pillage and kill with immunity. I wonder how much Chris goes along with them.

However, I don't blame him for shooting the Mexican. He pointed a gun at them and then shot one of them. They might have been in the wrong, but when you shoot one of them bad things happen.

I think Travis is regretting leaving Madison for Chris. I predict he abandons Chris to go with his new friends.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> I think last episode was one of the better episodes of the show. Nice suspense with Alicia. I thought it was cool how they tricked the walkers into the rooms.
> 
> I like the hotel back story.
> 
> I believe the white college kids that Chris befriends are like those guys from WD season 2 that Herschel, Rick and Glenn met in the bar and then they captured one.
> 
> They see the world as one without rules. They can rape, pillage and kill with immunity. I wonder how much Chris goes along with them.
> 
> However, I don't blame him for shooting the Mexican. He pointed a gun at them and then shot one of them. They might have been in the wrong, but when you shoot one of them bad things happen.
> 
> I think Travis is regretting leaving Madison for Chris. I predict he abandons Chris to go with his new friends.



I think that episode showed just how the characters in this show are still coming to grips with what the world is.  We didn't see it as much in The Walking Dead because it started later and most of the people had already been living with the zombie apocalypse for some time before Rick woke up.  With FTWD we're seeing a lot more of the transition, of people expecting the world to return to the way it was, the belief that some kind of authority still exists and will save everyone.  It may be unrealistic, but I think it would be a fairly common reaction.  Most of us, myself included, are completely unprepared for the kind of societal breakdown that goes on in this fictional world.


----------



## Paulie

What's up with the dude who was bit and didn't become infected...


----------



## Paulie

I would imagine that would be something that would happen from time to time out of 7 billion people but this is the first we've seen of it in the WD franchise


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> I would imagine that would be something that would happen from time to time out of 7 billion people but this is the first we've seen of it in the WD franchise



I'm wondering if they are going to explain it away somehow, perhaps it will turn out not to have been a walker that bit him.  Otherwise, yeah, the possibility that a few people might be immune isn't crazy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just ain't feeling this show. If it wasn't for the regular series I'd have quit watching long ago. Waiting for a cross over. If it doesn't happen this season I'll likely quit watching


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just ain't feeling this show. If it wasn't for the regular series I'd have quit watching long ago. Waiting for a cross over. If it doesn't happen this season I'll likely quit watching



It definitely isn't as good as the original.

You might try the show Outcast.  It's also from a Robert Kirkman comic.  It's on Cinemax and it's a much better show than FTWD.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ain't feeling this show. If it wasn't for the regular series I'd have quit watching long ago. Waiting for a cross over. If it doesn't happen this season I'll likely quit watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely isn't as good as the original.
> 
> You might try the show Outcast.  It's also from a Robert Kirkman comic.  It's on Cinemax and it's a much better show than FTWD.
Click to expand...

Is it available any other way? I don't do pay channels anymore


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ain't feeling this show. If it wasn't for the regular series I'd have quit watching long ago. Waiting for a cross over. If it doesn't happen this season I'll likely quit watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely isn't as good as the original.
> 
> You might try the show Outcast.  It's also from a Robert Kirkman comic.  It's on Cinemax and it's a much better show than FTWD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it available any other way? I don't do pay channels anymore
Click to expand...


If you don't know anyone with Cinemax, I don't know.  It will probably end up on Amazon or Netflix or some other streaming service, but the first season just ended not that long ago.

The first episode is available on youtube if you feel like checking it out.


----------



## Paulie

2 things.. 1, I'm having a problem with the masking thing. In the original they would literally cover themselves with guts and other insides and cake themselves with blood.  In this one they barely put any blood on themselves at all and no actual body parts. It's like the producers are lazy and don't feel like going the extra mile and really getting the characters covered in shit.. I don't buy that a little bit of dead blood wiped on your face and arms is enough to mask yourself. 

Also, it's weird as fuck when you see that the actors are British and have the accent. I would've never guessed nick was British


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> 2 things.. 1, I'm having a problem with the masking thing. In the original they would literally cover themselves with guts and other insides and cake themselves with blood.  In this one they barely put any blood on themselves at all and no actual body parts. It's like the producers are lazy and don't feel like going the extra mile and really getting the characters covered in shit.. I don't buy that a little bit of dead blood wiped on your face and arms is enough to mask yourself.
> 
> Also, it's weird as fuck when you see that the actors are British and have the accent. I would've never guessed nick was British



It's pretty common to have British actors playing Americans.  They are better at an American accent than I am at a British one!


----------



## GHook93

The show is better when they focus on Nick and the Latina chick. I think she is a welcome addition. Too bad the rest of the characters suckZ

Madison once again proves to be a fool and a horrible character. 

At least we didn't have to see Travis and Crazy Chris.


----------



## GHook93

I actually think the show has gotten better. 

Glad they killed off the worst main character in Chris. He is right up there with Dale as most annoying character in TWD universe.

Madison, Travis and Aylicia's characters still suck, but Travis's ass kicking of those two kids was great, but completely unnecessary. They didn't kill Chris. Chris fell asleep at the wheel, flipped the truck, was in the middle of no where and had 2 broken legs. He was done for. The 2 kids were assholes but Chris's death was entirely his fault. 

It was an extremely hypocritical Travis move to kill them and to make matters worse he killed an innocent guy at the hotel. Travis is back for 5 mins and he ruins the sanctuary that Madison and Alycia nearly died clearing out. Then he forces Alycia to kill a doctor, who was a good guy. Yep Travis still sucks.

Nick and his Mexican girlfriend are still the best characters. However, I don't see why they couldn't have fought for the colonia? They should have waited until all the Mexican gangsters to be in the middle of the zombie horde and then they should have attacked. That would have made more sense.

Bye bye a Strand, your character OK. I think he will be like Morgan and we won't see him again for a few seasons.

The show has gotten better.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> I actually think the show has gotten better.
> 
> Glad they killed off the worst main character in Chris. He is right up there with Dale as most annoying character in TWD universe.
> 
> Madison, Travis and Aylicia's characters still suck, but Travis's ass kicking of those two kids was great, but completely unnecessary. They didn't kill Chris. Chris fell asleep at the wheel, flipped the truck, was in the middle of no where and had 2 broken legs. He was done for. The 2 kids were assholes but Chris's death was entirely his fault.
> 
> It was an extremely hypocritical Travis move to kill them and to make matters worse he killed an innocent guy at the hotel. Travis is back for 5 mins and he ruins the sanctuary that Madison and Alycia nearly died clearing out. Then he forces Alycia to kill a doctor, who was a good guy. Yep Travis still sucks.
> 
> Nick and his Mexican girlfriend are still the best characters. However, I don't see why they couldn't have fought for the colonia? They should have waited until all the Mexican gangsters to be in the middle of the zombie horde and then they should have attacked. That would have made more sense.
> 
> Bye bye a Strand, your character OK. I think he will be like Morgan and we won't see him again for a few seasons.
> 
> The show has gotten better.



Travis doesn't know exactly what happened with Chris.  He certainly couldn't trust the two guys to be telling him the truth about it.  After seeing what they did with their friend in the barn, it's not unreasonable for him to think they killed Chris when they could have helped him instead.

Yes, it was hypocritical to kill the two guys.....but he just found out they killed his son.  Do you expect rationality there?    He certainly did screw things up for Madison and Alicia.  

Nick is probably the best character, but still annoys me.  He always seems a bit whiney.

The people in Colonia would not have been able to fend off the attackers.  They were families for the most part, and sheltered from the realities of the post-zombie apocalypse world somewhat.  Also they are sort of a crazy cult.  

The show is clearly moving toward more of a TWD dynamic, getting past the transition from the normal world to the zombie world.  That finale was all about the remaining characters resigning themselves to having to kill to survive in this world.

It's never going to be as good as the original, but it's still a watchable show.


----------



## Ozone

NYcarbineer said:


> An odd thought occurred to me yesterday.  They call the zombies the 'walkers', some called them the 'biters',
> 
> how come nobody on the shows just calls them 'zombies'?  think about it.


because ''zombies'' is a pop culture thing, it's trite. the only way to make the post-apocalyptic world play out right is for the characters to present the things as a phenomena they could not possibly have anticipated, like they've never heard of it before. otherwise you might as well be watching z nation.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the show has gotten better.
> 
> Glad they killed off the worst main character in Chris. He is right up there with Dale as most annoying character in TWD universe.
> 
> Madison, Travis and Aylicia's characters still suck, but Travis's ass kicking of those two kids was great, but completely unnecessary. They didn't kill Chris. Chris fell asleep at the wheel, flipped the truck, was in the middle of no where and had 2 broken legs. He was done for. The 2 kids were assholes but Chris's death was entirely his fault.
> 
> It was an extremely hypocritical Travis move to kill them and to make matters worse he killed an innocent guy at the hotel. Travis is back for 5 mins and he ruins the sanctuary that Madison and Alycia nearly died clearing out. Then he forces Alycia to kill a doctor, who was a good guy. Yep Travis still sucks.
> 
> Nick and his Mexican girlfriend are still the best characters. However, I don't see why they couldn't have fought for the colonia? They should have waited until all the Mexican gangsters to be in the middle of the zombie horde and then they should have attacked. That would have made more sense.
> 
> Bye bye a Strand, your character OK. I think he will be like Morgan and we won't see him again for a few seasons.
> 
> The show has gotten better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travis doesn't know exactly what happened with Chris.  He certainly couldn't trust the two guys to be telling him the truth about it.  After seeing what they did with their friend in the barn, it's not unreasonable for him to think they killed Chris when they could have helped him instead.
> 
> Yes, it was hypocritical to kill the two guys.....but he just found out they killed his son.  Do you expect rationality there?    He certainly did screw things up for Madison and Alicia.
> 
> Nick is probably the best character, but still annoys me.  He always seems a bit whiney.
> 
> The people in Colonia would not have been able to fend off the attackers.  They were families for the most part, and sheltered from the realities of the post-zombie apocalypse world somewhat.  Also they are sort of a crazy cult.
> 
> The show is clearly moving toward more of a TWD dynamic, getting past the transition from the normal world to the zombie world.  That finale was all about the remaining characters resigning themselves to having to kill to survive in this world.
> 
> It's never going to be as good as the original, but it's still a watchable show.
Click to expand...


Good point.


----------



## ChrisL

I watched the season finale, and I have to say that I enjoyed it.  However, I still have a hard time really liking any of the main characters.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> I watched the season finale, and I have to say that I enjoyed it.  However, I still have a hard time really liking any of the main characters.



Very true. Other than Nick none of the main characters are likable. Madison and Travis make so many bad calls they are impossible to like. Glad they killed off Chris. He was the worst character by far on the show.


----------



## Paulie

They could make 50 different spin offs of this show and they could all suck enormous dick for all the reasons this one has, and I'll gladly watch every one of them.


----------



## GHook93

Paulie said:


> They could make 50 different spin offs of this show and they could all suck enormous dick for all the reasons this one has, and I'll gladly watch every one of them.



Yep that is my problem also.


It might be cool to have a spin off in Europe, Asia, Australia or just a different part of the world.

What I have liked about FTWD they showed the zombie apocalypse from Mexico.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the season finale, and I have to say that I enjoyed it.  However, I still have a hard time really liking any of the main characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. Other than Nick none of the main characters are likable. Madison and Travis make so many bad calls they are impossible to like. Glad they killed off Chris. He was the worst character by far on the show.
Click to expand...


Chris was stupid to go off with those other two psychos.  What did he think they would do?  Are those the kind of people you want to team up with?  Probably not.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the season finale, and I have to say that I enjoyed it.  However, I still have a hard time really liking any of the main characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. Other than Nick none of the main characters are likable. Madison and Travis make so many bad calls they are impossible to like. Glad they killed off Chris. He was the worst character by far on the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris was stupid to go off with those other two psychos.  What did he think they would do?  Are those the kind of people you want to team up with?  Probably not.
Click to expand...


It was stupid.  I think the point was that he didn't know how to handle things in this new world and was trying to find something to cling to.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the season finale, and I have to say that I enjoyed it.  However, I still have a hard time really liking any of the main characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. Other than Nick none of the main characters are likable. Madison and Travis make so many bad calls they are impossible to like. Glad they killed off Chris. He was the worst character by far on the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris was stupid to go off with those other two psychos.  What did he think they would do?  Are those the kind of people you want to team up with?  Probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was stupid.  I think the point was that he didn't know how to handle things in this new world and was trying to find something to cling to.
Click to expand...


Still.  After witnessing the way those two treated their "friend," I wouldn't want to be a friend of theirs, nor would I trust them.


----------

